# Hypoglycemia and fainting



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Lately iv been fainting, just like out of no where, its really weird and im not sure what the cause is but its usually after drinking coffee or eating. I have a family history of hypoglycemia and im wondering if this could cause it. Also wondering what might help like exersize? thanks!


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Could be diabetes. Better get to the Doctor ASAP!


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Spotted said:


> Could be diabetes. Better get to the Doctor ASAP!


I was already checked for that a few months ago and was negative. although my blood sugar was higher then average it wasnt bad. Thanks tough! That would have been my first assumption to!


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

im so sorry but its hyperglycemia lol hypoglycemia is the opposite


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Animallover707 said:


> im so sorry but its hyperglycemia lol hypoglycemia is the opposite


I was going to say.. sure as heck isn't hypOglycemia, if it's after you eat! 

Head to a doctor. That's the best bet. If you don't want to, you can buy a blood sugar monitor, and take it immediately after you eat (and before you pass out!) but really, a doctor is the best bet.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Shoebox said:


> I was going to say.. sure as heck isn't hypOglycemia, if it's after you eat!
> 
> Head to a doctor. That's the best bet. If you don't want to, you can buy a blood sugar monitor, and take it immediately after you eat (and before you pass out!) but really, a doctor is the best bet.


 I wen in 3 times for it at the covalo clinic and the guy told me its nothing to worry about. he is the only doctor without going out of covalo so my options are limited.


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Animallover707 said:


> I wen in 3 times for it at the covalo clinic and the guy told me its nothing to worry about. he is the only doctor without going out of covalo so my options are limited.


Sorry, but passing out is not "not something to worry about." It's abnormal. Go back to him, and tell him you want a different answer. Or take the trip. That would be like if your horse kept randomly falling over and the vet said aww, it's nothing to worry about. You would get a second opinion, no? 

Like I said you can buy the monitor for yourself if you'd like. But fainting after eating is not healthy and it's not good for you.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Shoebox said:


> Sorry, but passing out is not "not something to worry about." It's abnormal. Go back to him, and tell him you want a different answer. Or take the trip. That would be like if your horse kept randomly falling over and the vet said aww, it's nothing to worry about. You would get a second opinion, no?
> 
> Like I said you can buy the monitor for yourself if you'd like. But fainting after eating is not healthy and it's not good for you.


Lol i agree which is why i went 3 times. They did tests and stuff and he suggested i eat slower(i tend to eat fast), stand up slower, and try not to do really heavy work. I was kind of PO when i left the third time with no answers. He suggested it was a cross between my blood sugar and pressure or something like that.

At least i wasnt pregnant! which is what i tought aat first...


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ill probably have to drive somewhere else. ill have to pay a lot more this is my tribes clinic so its usually free or low cost.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

you've probably researched already but I'm attaching these links anyway
Hypoglycemia (Low Blood Sugar) Symptoms, Diagnosis, Treatment and Emergencies

High Blood Sugar (Hyperglycemia) Causes, Symptoms, Signs, Diagnosis, and Treatment on eMedicineHealth.com

You could have a serious low blood pressure problem or even something related to caffeine - maybe see what happens when you dring decaff. coffee
The sensible thing to do is see a doctor ASAP and dont stop until you find out exactly whats going on


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Animallover, I am a diabetic and I can tell you for sure that you can get hypo(low) blood sugar before eating and again an hour or two after eating. it depends on what you're eating. Cookies, bread, cereal, and low-protein or low-fat foods will make your blood sugar plummet after a meal. Low blood pressure (e.g. when you sit up or stand up too fast or lean over & lift stuff) can also cause you to pass out. None of these are "not to worry about." If you think it's usually after a meal, I would go to the nearest Walgreen or CVS or Walmart and get a cheap ($20) glycometer, a meter to test your blood sugar. The test strips are extra but they will last you a long time. When you feel woozy or have fainted and woken up, test your blood sugar right then. That will be important information for your doctor and hopefully he will use it INSTEAD OF JUST GUESSING. You deserve answers.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

jaydee said:


> you've probably researched already but I'm attaching these links anyway
> Hypoglycemia (Low Blood Sugar) Symptoms, Diagnosis, Treatment and Emergencies
> 
> High Blood Sugar (Hyperglycemia) Causes, Symptoms, Signs, Diagnosis, and Treatment on eMedicineHealth.com
> ...


 Ya i cant really afford it right now to many vet bills from one of the horses i rescued. ill try to get to it as soon as other things are paid off.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ladytrails said:


> Animallover, I am a diabetic and I can tell you for sure that you can get hypo(low) blood sugar before eating and again an hour or two after eating. it depends on what you're eating. Cookies, bread, cereal, and low-protein or low-fat foods will make your blood sugar plummet after a meal. Low blood pressure (e.g. when you sit up or stand up too fast or lean over & lift stuff) can also cause you to pass out. None of these are "not to worry about." If you think it's usually after a meal, I would go to the nearest Walgreen or CVS or Walmart and get a cheap ($20) glycometer, a meter to test your blood sugar. The test strips are extra but they will last you a long time. When you feel woozy or have fainted and woken up, test your blood sugar right then. That will be important information for your doctor and hopefully he will use it INSTEAD OF JUST GUESSING. You deserve answers.


 Ok ill try it. my diet is mostly top ramen and some sorts of meat with the occasional sandwhich or borito.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

CVS has a free glucose test kit (I think you might need a script, but not sure on that). The test strips for blood are about $20 though- cheaper if bought on ebay.

It could be blood pressure as well. I have issues with both blood pressure and blood sugar so I always test my blood just in case. Due to the medication I am on my Blood sugar either drops too low, or too high. Stupid side effects! 

Orthostatic hypotension - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

If you have issues with panic attacks and issues with blood pressure/sugar, I would think it would be a good idea to go back to the doctor. Panic attacks can also be related to hormonal disorders so you want to get that checked out. 

I have almost fainted on the horse, I also have had issues with getting lightheaded and having my legs collapse from under me when I walk. I have dysautonomia, but it is rare so I doubt you have that.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

If you live in the middle of nowhere surrounded by criminals with nobody to help you if you faint you should probably sell some stuff, scrape up your pennies and go see a doctor. Strangers on the internet cannot help you.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm no doctor but I had a similar problem where I was feeling dizzy and getting a racing heart and collapsing after eating food or drinking coffee. After getting no real help from professionals apart from them telling me it wasn't anything to worry about, I took matters into my own hands. I completely cut out caffeine, simple carbs and sugar from.my diet. All my carbs came from wholegrain bread or brown rice or wholemeal pasta and I also increased my intake of fresh uncooked vegetables and took a comprehensive multivitamin. It fixed me.


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Evil, this is exactly what I think our friend Animal needs to do. Ramen noodles may be filling and cheap but they're exactly *not* the right thing if you have hypoglycemia, right?!!?
I know my kids lived on Ramen noodles in college, not veggies or dairy or eggs or meats/fish, because of their budgets. They lived through it but they weren't sensistive to highs and lows of their blood sugar.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Are you underweight? Could be more an issue of low blood pressure. Hypoglycemial cause more lethargy than fainting.


----------



## Animallover707 (Jan 23, 2013)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Are you underweight? Could be more an issue of low blood pressure. Hypoglycemial cause more lethargy than fainting.


 No actually im a bit over weight right now im 5'4 and 140 lbs. I used to be a serious workout freak, like all day sorta thing, i ran through the hills, did 3 miles, i also bicycled, did 400 sit ups a day, and i was bench pressing about 150 lbs. I ate eggs, veggies, and lots of fruit. I had the problem then, but it was very rare. Then i went into a state of depression about a year ago and quit doing a lot of things i usd to enjoy and iv noticed im getting less depressed the past few weeks and a little more social.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

You really need to have the MD figure this out. Mine is from low BP, so I was actually told to eat more salt and drink more water. I also have had hypoglycemia, and had to eat 6 small meals a day, like has been said-whole grains, simple sugars and high protein. (ie cheese and an apple). I will always have to be careful and cognizant of how I am feeling and adjust accordingly. I also was told some of the same things you were-if you feel faint, no matter where you are-sit down. That is just common sense, but not so easy to do if you are in public, or out on a trail on the horse, etc. Good luck, and seek medical advice.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

You should really go back to the doctor to get the answers.

But one thing I can suggest, because I can see the impact on my own sugar levels, is cut out the bad carbohydrates - sugar, white breads, pasta, potatoes etc. If I eat a carb laden lunch, which I do sometimes for emotional comfort, I feel my sugar plummeting just a few hours later. I get shaky and feel faint and have a hard time concentrating.

I see OP that you mention your diet is mostly ramen...I personally would cut that out completely and focus on foods that have a lot of protein and whole grains, plus fruit and veg.

But having suggested that, again I will say, go back to your doctor and demand answers.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

I see several people telling the OP to go back to the doctor and "demand answers!". Unfortunately, medicine is often not that simple. The OP says the clinic she's going to is a "tribal" clinic, which typically means limited resources, and further states she is broke and cannot afford to go anywhere else. So if the doctor doesn't have the resources to run a battery of tests that the OP can't pay for anyway what do you expect him to do exactly? I doubt her issues are related to blood sugar, hypoglycemia doesn't cause one to suddenly faint with no other symptoms. If it IS a blood pressure drop when standing/leaning over (orthostatic hypotension) over it is NOT a serious issue....I have it, as do two of my daughters, hasn't slowed any of us down. I will point out, with a crap diet like that, the OP can likely look forward to more health issues in the future.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Perhaps a stress test is in order if fainting follows exertion.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Bellasmom said:


> I see several people telling the OP to go back to the doctor and "demand answers!". Unfortunately, medicine is often not that simple. The OP says the clinic she's going to is a "tribal" clinic, which typically means limited resources, and further states she is broke and cannot afford to go anywhere else. So if the doctor doesn't have the resources to run a battery of tests that the OP can't pay for anyway what do you expect him to do exactly? I doubt her issues are related to blood sugar, hypoglycemia doesn't cause one to suddenly faint with no other symptoms. *If it IS a blood pressure drop when standing/leaning over (orthostatic hypotension) over it is NOT a serious issue....*I have it, as do two of my daughters, hasn't slowed any of us down. I will point out, with a crap diet like that, the OP can likely look forward to more health issues in the future.


Perhaps, but it sure depends on where you fall over, now doesn't it. I can tell you I think twice before I walk out on my dock with noone around. It is really NOT normal.


----------



## Bellasmom (Jun 22, 2011)

Franknbeans, I'm talking about momentary dizziness/faintness that occurs ONLY when you suddenly stand up or lean over. As I said, I suffer from it (low blood pressure in general). That being the case, it's pretty easy to determine "where you fall over". It is fairly common in folks with low blood pressure....my baseline is generally 100/60 or thereabouts. On the plus side, I'll likely never have to worry about having a stroke, lol.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am talking falling over fainting, who knows which the op is referring to. My pressure is actually lower than yours-sludge as I call it. First te it happened to me was on the garage on January an I should had not been there I most likely would have Ben at least frost bitten.

We still can get stokes from other causes for sure and, as a nurse it has been my observation that the majority of cancer patients have low bp


----------

